# Blender 3D in Java Applet realisieren



## Bing (16. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

Ich und ein Freund von mir sind dabei ein nettes Strategiespiel in Java zu realisieren. Da Ich keine Ahnung von Java Programmierung habe, hat er den Teil den Teil der Programmierung und ich den Teil des Designs übernommen .

Nun arbeite ich momentan mit Photoshop und Blender. Ich habe ein paar nette 3D Grafiken mit Blender bisher erstellt. Mein Kumpel meint aber, in Java wäre es viel zu schwierig diese blenderfiles einzubinden und somit echtes 3D in einem Java Script zu realisieren. Da man mit Blender auch Animationen über einzelne Keyframes machen kann, würde es eine Menge Arbeit ersparen und besser Aussehen.

Momentan ist unsere Programmierung auf 2D Objekte also PNG's ausgelegt, die in einem Grid Positioniert und mit einem von ihm eigens geschriebenen Grafik Thread (wir hatten so massive Lags mit der repaint methode), bewegt werden. Dabei muss ich jetzt noch jedes einzelne Bild rendern und ausschnibbeln. Bei den kommenden Animationen wird das eine Horrorarbeit werden.

Deswegen lautet meine Frage, ist es möglich unter diesen Umständen die blenderfiles einzubinden, und separat die einzelnen keyframes anzusteuern, um animationen im Spiel zu realisieren.

Danke für eure Antworten,
Bing


----------



## Marco13 (16. Mrz 2008)

Hmja soll das dann mit "echtem" 3D gemacht werden (also Java3D oder JOGL (Websuche!)) ???

Dort kann man sicher "erstmal" nicht direkt Blender-Files laden. Wenn man im Netz sucht, findet man aber vielleicht(!) Utility-Klassen zum Laden von Blender-Files, die irgendwelche freundlichen Leute geschrieben und ins Netz gestellt haben. (Und wenn nicht, dann schreibt man sie vielleicht selbst, und stellt sie dann ins Netz   ). Einfacher wäre es vermutlich, den Umweg über ein verbreiteteres Format zu gehen: Blender kann nach OBJ / MTL exportieren, und DAFÜR gibt es mit Sicherheit Klassen zum Einlesen. 

Aber WOHIN eingelesen werden soll, ist ja noch die Frage... Direkt nach Java3D / JOGL, oder....? Oder vielleicht in ein kleines, selbstgeschriebenes Java-Utility, das die Animation Keyframe-Weise abspielt und das Objekt von allen Seiten zeigt, und bei jedem Schritt einen Screenshot in der passenden Größe macht und als PNG abspeichert (d.h. ein Utility, das dir das mühevolle "Ausschnippeln" abnimmt, und wo du nur ein Blender-Modell reinelgst, und das dann automatisch zwohunderfuffzischtausend PNGs erstellt, die die Animationen enthalten....)


----------



## Gast (18. Mrz 2008)

Wenn ihr in der 2D Welt bleiben wollt, empfiehlt es sich, die 3D Grafiken zu Sprites zu rendern - die darstellung von diesen ist kein problem.


----------

